# my puppy has a broken leg!



## Tina (Aug 3, 2008)

my puppy has a broken leg, and im going to take him to the vet tomorrow. does any one have any idea how much its going to cost????


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

Taking you on face value, and that you are serious and not a troll..... (apologies if this is not the case!) 

Your puppy REALLY needs to go to the vet right away if you suspect a broken leg. He or she will be in unbearable pain and need immediate pain relief. 

I have no idea of costs, do you have insurance? If the leg is broken it may run into the thousands. However, vets are legally obliged ot relieve your apet of it's suffering, so they have to give it basic treatemtn even if you can't afford to pay.


----------



## Tina (Aug 3, 2008)

i cant take him to the vet until the morning because they are closed. im going to take him regardless im just wondering on the costs/


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

They will have an emergency number to ring. If you ring the normal number, there will be an answerphone withthe emergency 24 horu number to call. Either a vet will come out, or you can meet the vet at the surgery right away.


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

Get the poor pup to the emergency vets now as the longer you leave it the worse it could get for the pup and that could reflect in the cost of the treatment.
I can't stress enough that you need to get your pup to a vets now as like Jackson said the poor pup needs immediate treatment to save it being in pain and terrible discomfort.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Like doctors , vets will have an emergency number you can call hun

get your puppy to a vets now ... imagine if it was your child, would you leave him or her all night in incredible pain cos the doctors was closed , of course you wouldnt , and im sure you want to do the right thing for your furbaby or you wouldnt have come on here


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

Tina said:


> my puppy has a broken leg, and im going to take him to the vet tomorrow. does any one have any idea how much its going to cost????


Hi,

I noticed this thread was made lastnight so did you get in touch with the emergency vets? If not, let us know how he gets on today at the vets please. Poor little thing, he must be in such pain 

How did he manage to break his leg?


----------

